# 20" Hiawatha Shawnee ,any clue what YEAR?



## Gerald McCarty (Oct 29, 2016)

View attachment 376685 


 View attachment 376685


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 31, 2016)

Pretty big basket for a 20", nice find.


----------



## Gerald McCarty (Nov 2, 2016)

Phattiremike said:


> Pretty big basket for a 20", nice find.



Basket is the only thing not original. Tires were shot but one thorn proof allstate tube is still good.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 2, 2016)

It looks Huffy built to me, check for serial number on frame where the rear wheel axle nuts are.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/


----------



## Gerald McCarty (Nov 2, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> It looks Huffy built to me, check for serial number on frame where the rear wheel axle nuts are.
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/



No serial number on dropouts only on head badge. Thanks for link though


----------



## Gerald McCarty (Nov 2, 2016)

Gerald McCarty said:


> No serial number on dropouts only on head badge. Thanks for link though


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 2, 2017)

I like it!  Yes it looks like my Huffy/Dayton made 16"and 20" bikes


----------

